# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  τα πιο ήσυχα παραδείσια

## giannispeshtanis

θέλω να σας ρωτήσω για το ποιές ράτσες απο τα παραδείσια είναι τα πιο ήσυχα?????
(ράτσες που μπορούμε να βρούμε στην Ελλάδα)

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Πως το εννοείς το ήσυχα;

----------


## Windsa

Έχω εμπειρία μονο με τα Gouldians Finches και τα Zebra Finches.
Mπορώ να πω ότι τα Gouldians σίγουρα είναι πολύ πιο ήσυχα πουλάκια από τα Zebra.

----------


## χρηστος

τα ζεμπρακια δεν φωνάζουν δυνατά ούτε συνέχεια τουλάχιστον τα δικά μου

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> Έχω εμπειρία μονο με τα Gouldians Finches και τα Zebra Finches.
> Mπορώ να πω ότι τα Gouldians σίγουρα είναι πολύ πιο ήσυχα πουλάκια από τα Zebra.


Συμφωνώ με την Πωλήνα.Τα gouldians που έχω είναι πολύυυυυυ ήσυχα και ειρηνικά πουλάκια.

----------


## Antigoni87

Εγώ δεν έχω ακούσει gouldians, αλλά βρε παιδιά τα ζεμπράκια κάνουν ένα ελαφρύ και χαριτωμένο "πίου πίου" σαν να τα ζουλάς  ::  . Μου φαίνοντα τρομερά διακριτικά.
Αν είναι ακόμη πιο ήσυχα τα gouldians, τότε πρέπει να μην ανοίγουν το ράμφος τους  ::

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> Εγώ δεν έχω ακούσει gouldians, αλλά βρε παιδιά τα ζεμπράκια κάνουν ένα ελαφρύ και χαριτωμένο "πίου πίου" σαν να τα ζουλάς  . Μου φαίνοντα τρομερά διακριτικά.
> Αν είναι ακόμη πιο ήσυχα τα gouldians, τότε πρέπει να μην ανοίγουν το ράμφος τους


Κάπως έτσι.

----------


## Niva2gr

Γενικώς νομίζω οτι τα παραδείσια δεν κάνουν φασαρία. Στα περισσότερα το κελάηδισμα είναι σιγανό και πολύ γλυκό. Π.χ. τώρα έχω ένα ζευγάρι society finches. Το κελάηδισμα του αρσενικού είναι μελωδικό, και γενικώς η φωνή τους είναι πιο χαμηλή σε σχέση με τα ζεμπράκια.

----------


## giannispeshtanis

τελικά τα gouldians είναι ασύγκριτα τα πιο ήσυχα πτηνά.
η φωνή τους ίσα που ακούγεται....

----------


## irene

Τα δικά μου τα ζεμπράκια έκαναν ένα ήχο σαν σκουριασμένος μεντεσές.   ::   ::

----------


## annouk313

απο προσωπικη εμπειρια τα ζεμπρακια ειναι μεν ησυχα αλλα εαν εχεις ζευγαρακι ο αρσενικος τραγουδαει κ γενικα συνεχεια κανουν θορυβο-κατ εμε δεν ειναι καθολου ενοχλητικος- αλλα εαν θελεις απολυτη ησυχια θα προτεινα αλλο ειδος,ισως γκουλντιαν που αποτι ξερω ειναι πιο ησυχα.γενικα εαν παρεις καποιο πουλακι παντως παντα καποιους ηχους θα τους κανουν οποτε να εισαι προετοιμασμενος.
ενα αλλο ειδος που ειχα για μια περιοδο κ ητνα πολυ ησυχα,πιο ησυχα κ απο τα ζεμπρακια ηταν τα shaft tail finches.ενα πανεμορφο ειδος αλλα και λιγο ακριβο και βεβαια δυσευρετο οποτε το κοιτας λιγο προτου αγορασεις.

http://www.treknature.com/gallery/Oc...hoto156829.htm

----------


## Finchiii

Νομιζω πως τα manikins ειναι τα πιο ησυχα παραδεισια που μπορεις να βρεις για το λογο οτι ακομα και το κελαηδισμα τους ειναι πολυ σιγανο , πολλες φορες δυσκολο να το ακουσεις... θα σου συστηνα και γω τα societies . Τωρα αν θελεις κατι απο Αφρικη δεν νομιζω να υπαρχει με το κριτηριο που εθεσες...ολα σχεδον τα Αφρικανικα ειδη ειναι "φυσιολογικα" σε σχεση με το κελαηδισμα  τους.Απο τα Αυστραλιανα τωρα εγω θα σου συστηνα τα cherries , αν και ειναι ακριβοτερα , κατα πολυ , απο τα societies. Παντως θα παρατηρησεις και συ πιστευω πως στα εξωτικα μετραει η ομορφια και η συμπεριφορα , με τον καιρο ακομα και την φασαρια θα την αγαπησεις...  :winky:

----------


## Ryu

εγω προσφατα απεκτησα ενα ζευγαρι τζαβας κ μπορω να πω οτι δεν κανουν καθολου φασαρια,τα εχω στο δωματιο μου κ δεν ενοχλουν καθολου,ο αρσενικος κελαειδαει που κ που κ αυτο για λιγο.....

----------

